
Ask HN: Anyone use Firebase in production? - thepredestrian
Whether it be a side project, your own startup, or your company you work at.<p>What pain points do you face when using Firebase, and what do you wish could be better?
======
dfischer
Yep, used it for a few projects.

Some pain points was firebase realtime db compared to firestore but firestore
has solved a lot of issues for me.

I'm really stoked on the integration with GCP now too.

Happy to answer more specific questions.

